# 1940's Meet Rougham Airfield Oct 5 - 7



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

Thought this would be a great idea for a meet, and only £10 per person for whole weekend (£6 for seniors)....

Details from the meets diary as follows:

Ploughs to Propellers 1940s Weekend with Flower, Fruit and Vegetable Show.......
£10 per person for Fri - Sun to include overnight camping both nights.
There is a concession price of £6 per person for weekend, and I am assuming this is for Senior citizens.
Purchase of tickets is not available until Sept 7th onwards, and can be purchased from Theatre Royal on 01284 769505. Please add your name to the list if you are interested in this meet.

Any questions, please me or kands.


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Is this Rougham Airfield, Nr. Bury St. Edmunds in Suffolk?

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sundowners

Yes it is:

Address: Rougham Airfield, Rougham 
Town: Bury St Edmonds 
County: Suffolk 
Post Code: IP30 9LZ 


Have you been there before?

Sharon


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

might be interested, depends what shift Ted is on.

Jacqui


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jacqui

Would be good if you two could make it :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi 

thanks we can but try.

I must admit I lived in that area for 10 years or so, my sister still lives about 3 miles away from Rougham, I never saw an airfield.

Jacqui


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Must be a secret airfield Jacqui :lol: :lol: 
I'm sure that sat nav will find it though :wink: 

Keith


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Alas can't make it for this weekend, Ted is on shift from 5th - 8th and it aint the same without him.

Never mind.

Jacqui


----------

